# Paper tuning a Mathews S2...



## cb4128 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, I am not new to tuning bows, but this one is really making me pull my hair out...I think I have the correct spine and everything, but no matter what I do I get a high, right tear when trying to paper tune. I even tried less of a spine in the same arrow brand and got the same results...It seems that the bow wants me to move the rest all the way into the riser. I got the closest to a bullet hole there, but it looks rediculous and it appears that the fletchings would contact the riser at this position. I don't see any indication that the rest is coming into contact with the vanes at all...

My specs are as follows...

Mathews S2 RH, 29" about 68#
gold tip 7595 spine, about 29.25" from nock tip to insert w/ 100gr tip
shooting 3 blazer vanes, offset
QAD LD ultra rest, timed to come up at last 1" of draw

I have never had a problem with Hoyt's or Bowtech's with this same rest, set up the same way...but I've always had a problem paper tuning Mathews bows for some reason. Has anyone else run into any problems like this? Any suggestions? 

I have resorted to setting it up all square, all around again and leaving it as is if I have to... Thanks for the help


----------



## Tonyk (Mar 28, 2006)

*Paper tuning*

It sounds like you have a combination of vane contact and pushing/twisting the bow to hard. On Mathews bows you need to be really smooth with your release. Paper tune 8 to 10 feet away. With the Mathews grip hand placement is very important. I own a Mathews Switchback and 6.5 Reezen. Good luck , Tonyk


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hand placement and the Idler are the two biggest culprits. Not too much hand in the grip , and set the Idler so the string is coming off it right out of the middle at full draw.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

For what it's worth, My nephew has a SB and can't paper or bare shaft it worth a damm. In my hands it's no problem. It does not stop him from shooting it very well and taking alot of deer with it. Some people just have a hard time getting positive paper results. Don't let that stop you from trying another tuning method and enjoying the S2.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

cb4128 said:


> Ok, I am not new to tuning bows, but this one is really making me pull my hair out...I think I have the correct spine and everything, but no matter what I do I get a high, right tear when trying to paper tune. I even tried less of a spine in the same arrow brand and got the same results...It seems that the bow wants me to move the rest all the way into the riser. I got the closest to a bullet hole there, but it looks rediculous and it appears that the fletchings would contact the riser at this position. I don't see any indication that the rest is coming into contact with the vanes at all...
> 
> My specs are as follows...
> 
> ...


_For the heck of it..go back to the original setting and, this time, move your rest the other way...move it towards the tip of the paper tear to see if it improves. My only other $0.20 is to look at the idler lean, top cam,...if from the back..it leans to the right ( \ ), however slightly....that may cause the right tear. A combination of the two may be in play?_


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you tried comparing the impact of field points to COC broadheads? I had a Diamond solo cam bow a couple of weeks back that wouldn't paper tune or bareshaft tune very well either - but I was able to get good arrow flight, and FP's and BH's hitting the same spot.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I have had the same problem with my S2. Problem was solve when i went back to setting rest back to center and make real small adjustment to paper tune. Now shoot perfect holes. Dosent need very much movent of the rest if you hold the bow right.
I also pulled my hair out moving my rest to much to the riser. Figuring that i went past of what was needed.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

cb4128 said:


> Ok, I am not new to tuning bows, but this one is really making me pull my hair out...I think I have the correct spine and everything, but no matter what I do I get a high, right tear when trying to paper tune. I even tried less of a spine in the same arrow brand and got the same results...It seems that the bow wants me to move the rest all the way into the riser. I got the closest to a bullet hole there, but it looks rediculous and it appears that the fletchings would contact the riser at this position. I don't see any indication that the rest is coming into contact with the vanes at all...
> 
> My specs are as follows...
> 
> ...


If your a right handed shooter and your getting a right tear. Set the rest back to center(13/16" I think) and move in very small increments AWAY from the riser and see what happens. As far as the high part move you rest up slightly. Good luck. Also, on the Mathews playing with how many twists in your cable yoke(idler lean) can show differences on paper.


----------

